# How does one pick a puppy out of a litter?



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

I am going in about 2 weeks to choose my puppy out of 3 females. They will be about 5 weeks old - not going to be coming home with me for a while though. I am not sure how one chooses! What should I look for? Personality? Do they have strong personalities at 5 weeks?? I don't just want to get the cutest puppy (all puppies are cute to me!) I am just hoping one comes to me and that's going to be the one. Any advice?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Volhard: Puppy Aptitude Test

This test is best if given on the 49th day. At 5 weeks, the puppy's neurological development is not complete yet, so I doubt what you will find at 5 weeks will be reliable.


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

Most reputable breeders won't let anyone come into their home until the puppies are AT LEAST eight weeks of age...


----------



## CaseLogic (Mar 28, 2007)

It's still a bit early to tell, honestly.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

I understand what you're saying - I am not sure how "reputable" this breeder is. He has come with many great references. I did a lot of research on them and spoke to a lot of people that have bought dogs from them over the years and all have wonderful dogs and are quite happy. He does not let anyone in to see the puppies before 5 weeks. He has them inside his home and really loves his dogs. I have spoken to him at length and have been to his house to see his other dogs (not the litter). 
As far as searching for a breeder I really think I did my homework - I was in contact with a lot of other breeders and this was the best one I found.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

Read the thread "Dog Adoptions" and a lot of posts by Shalva. 

This man breeds cockapoos, so by definition, he's not a responsible breeder. The age thing isn't necessarily the breaker, though- I know reputable breeders who have people in (people they know, not random folks off the street) from the time puppies are 2-3 weeks old) and I've been invited home from a club meeting once (by a lady I'd just met- this was the Mayflower Cardigan Welsh Corgi Club) to meet her two day old litter- I think she was hoping I'd fall in love - strictly look, don't touch, shoes left outside, hands washed throughly, and sprayed down with lysol before I even came in.) 

A REPUTABLE breeder will be able to tell you how the puppy interacts with her littermates, whether she's pushy or pushover, mouthy, quiet or barky, playstyle. Some of the Volhard stuff is really useful. You need to think carefullyabout what YOU want- the first puppy who runs up to you isn't necessarily 'the one'. For most average pet owners, I'd recommend the pup that checks you out once you've sat down, is equally intersested in you and playing with her littermates (or her food) but is refocused on you if you squeak at her or pet her, and is neitehr the most or least of any one trait in the litter.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Dogstar said:


> Read the thread "Dog Adoptions" and a lot of posts by Shalva.
> 
> This man breeds cockapoos, so by definition, he's not a responsible breeder. The age thing isn't necessarily the breaker, though- I know reputable breeders who have people in (people they know, not random folks off the street) from the time puppies are 2-3 weeks old) and I've been invited home from a club meeting once (by a lady I'd just met- this was the Mayflower Cardigan Welsh Corgi Club) to meet her two day old litter- I think she was hoping I'd fall in love - strictly look, don't touch, shoes left outside, hands washed throughly, and sprayed down with lysol before I even came in.)
> 
> A REPUTABLE breeder will be able to tell you how the puppy interacts with her littermates, whether she's pushy or pushover, mouthy, quiet or barky, playstyle. Some of the Volhard stuff is really useful. You need to think carefullyabout what YOU want- the first puppy who runs up to you isn't necessarily 'the one'. For most average pet owners, I'd recommend the pup that checks you out once you've sat down, is equally intersested in you and playing with her littermates (or her food) but is refocused on you if you squeak at her or pet her, and is neitehr the most or least of any one trait in the litter.


 I agree. 

When I picked Chloe out of a litter of eight puppies, there was just something about her that I was drawn to. She was one of the two puppies from that litter of eight who would acutally go up to people and wag their tails. Three would run away, three would hang back, and Chloe and her littermate would walk up to us. I could tell that she was spunky and curious about life in general. After meeting all of the puppies, she was the one I kept going back to. I wanted a dog that would take the world head on and not be scared. I wanted one that was curious about new surroundings, affectionate towards people, and had a drive to work. I scooped her up and brought her home. 

As it turns out, Chloe was probably the most dominant pup in the litter. I did a temperment test on her once we had her for a couple of days and all of the responses she was showing was labeled as a dominant dog that should only go to experienced dog homes. (LOL *shakes head*)
As I'm planning on doing obedience and agility with her, this is fine with me. She is what I wanted. However, if I had just wanted a quiet family pet that was easygoing....it would have been a match made in hell. 

Chloe was the first pup who ran up to me and it did turn out that she was to be mine, but the reason she ran up to me wasn't because she had "chosen" me, it was because she was the most dominant pup and was going to take me head on.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

people often choose the wrong puppy for them and that is why I don't allow people to choose..... 

which puppy to pick depends on a multitude of things .... other pets in the house, how much time you have to work with the pup, what your lifestyle is like. its impossible for the average person to pick their own puppy... now will they love whatever pup they pick absolutely... but would it be the perfect puppy for them probably not. 

i dont understand why you are getting a puppy from someone that you are not sure is reputable.... so that is my first question.... 

I dont know about your lifestyle... if you have kids.... if you have other pets.... 
the volhardt test only tells you raw behavior..... I to be honest wiht it dont totally trust it and a friend of mine wrote it with wendy volhardt.... when I tested this litter it was not accurate... it all depends on how the puppies mature and many people are syaing it should no longer be done at 49 days and should be done closer to 8 weeks even 9 depending on the breed.... 

the best puppy for you is based on many things..... we can't answer that for you on a bulletin board.... however, I have two comments.... one is if you are unsure that your breeder is reputable find another breeder .... although reputable breeders of mixed breeds are almost non existent.... 
but if you are going to continue to buy this puppy (I will refrain from commenting about buying mutts) then talk to the breeder and get his comments on each of the pups.... and see who he thinks will best match your family.... if he can't or won't do this then its really time to find another breeder. 
s


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Shalva said:


> people often choose the wrong puppy for them and that is why I don't allow people to choose.....
> 
> which puppy to pick depends on a multitude of things .... other pets in the house, how much time you have to work with the pup, what your lifestyle is like. its impossible for the average person to pick their own puppy... now will they love whatever pup they pick absolutely... but would it be the perfect puppy for them probably not.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this post - while stating your opinion you were not derogatory toward me and I appreciate that. I did get slammed in another post and was somewhat insulted. I do believe this breeder is reputable but after coming here and gaining a lot of knowledge, I guess because he breeds cockapoos then he must not be. I honestly was not aware about all of this. I am going to continue to get this puppy.....I have given a deposit which is non refundable (unless something happens to the puppy) and it's a lot of money for me to just throw away. My children have their hearts set on this dog too. I know you are probably shaking your head at me right now. I really do feel awful that I didn't look into this sooner - I wish I had come across this site a long time ago. That being said, I will take everything you have told me into consideration. Please just don't judge me for my actions - I really thought I was doing the right thing.


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I hope you and your children enjoy your puppy. When I got my Riley I had "first" choice of the litter (males) but that was also contigent on the breeders approval as she helped me and my family pick our dog. I looked for a dog that wasn't the leader nor the one that was the furthest in the pack (there were 13 in the litter). I picked the one that was "in the middle". It is funny now, Riley is very much a people dog and considers himself and my family--and extended family that he knows all part a pack. He is definitely not the leader (my husband is) and it is funny, if we are all together and one leaves, he actually gets a little upset because someone in the pack has left. He is in seventh heaven when we are all walking together and everyone is doing something fun together.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

For me picking a pup is probable done differntly them what most people will do as I have a large background with many differnt types of animals. However if you are not familiar with picking a young prospect it would be best if you are not sure about the breeder to take a knowlageble person with you to lend a hand.

Heidi


----------

